# Just some great appreciation for ...



## blaydese (Aug 6, 2012)

.... a profesinal photographer.

I could sit and look at these pictures all day long....


Enjoy!

http://stanmeyer.com/







Peace! 8)


----------



## rwmson (Aug 6, 2012)

Hope that swimmer's wearing sunblock! ;D


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

His website is awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------

